

The GitHub hack needs a name - breckinloggins

Giving specific types of vulnerabilities a catchy name helps raise awareness about the issue and diverts attention away from a specific case and toward the general problem.<p>I vote for "ORM Injection".  Credit is very much due to SpoonMeiser in his comment here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3666943
======
breckinloggins
That link again, so it's clickable:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3666943>

